# Counterfeit check help on an S.T. Dupont pen please



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi everyone. Mostly I delve into the watch side of the house. I have quite a few fountain pens, and just recently went to acquire an S.T. Dupont ballpoint pen for my wife. After checking online for assistance in determining if my S.T. Dupont pen is real, I couldn't come to any conclusions on my own. So I'm reaching out to you experts for some help. Help! I believe it's authentic, but some things just are a little hinky. Such as the form shaped foam the pen sits in - it's small for the box, and is loose. The manual seems to be okay. No misspellings etc. There's a small serial number on the clip of the pen and 'Made in France' on the side. But I really don't know enough to know if these are okay, or could be a good counterfeit. The sticker on the outside of the box matches what's in the box - "Liberte S.T. Dupont Roller Convertible Pearly Nude 462007". But again, I just don't know enough about S.T. Dupont to know if this is authentic. If not, I'm covered under PayPal so I'm not worried if it's a counterfeit. I've tried to post (from what I've read) the most helpful pictures. Please let me know if you need more pics or info. Thanks again in advance for all your help!

View attachment 10575954


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

There is no way to verify authenticity from pictures but even though I know absolutely nothing about ball points and rollerball pens, what you have shown does include several things that tend to point to it really being an ST Dupont. The serial number looks like individually stamped digits and not computer controlled etching and that is as it should be. The interior shots seem to show finished edges and surfaces and that is as it should be. The engraving on the band is crisp and clear and that is as it should be.


----------

